
Why Evolution should be the default Linux email client(2017) - afiori
https://www.techrepublic.com/article/why-evolution-should-be-the-default-linux-email-client/?ftag=COS-05-10aaa0g&utm_campaign=trueAnthem:+Trending+Content&utm_content=597916bd04d3011bfc3334dd&utm_medium=trueAnthem&utm_source=twitter
======
vmednis
I really wanted to like Evolution, but I could never get it working on arch
linux with i3 with gmail. Worked great back when I was using Gnome though.
Thunderbird didn't have this problem for me.

